# My Watch Pics



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Schwarz Etienne - Routemaster

Discontinued model featuring Valjoux 7750. It is a LE of 50 watches with screw-down crown & pushers and a WR of 100m. The bracelet is very thick and very quality made. It uses screws to remove the links. The watch accuracy is excellent, I have tested and it is less than 10sec/2weeks.

Schwarz Etienne was founded in 1902 by Paul Schwarz and Olga Etienne, they fell in love with each other and decidetd to unite their destinies not only in private life but also in business. SE is mostly known for making the Venus movement (yes, they did it). A fine example that love and creation often go hand-in-hand.







At the moment SE is owned by Jaquet.

Some large pics:

http://img90.exs.cx/img90/2900/SEback.jpg

http://img62.exs.cx/img62/7299/SEbrfront.jpg

Omega SMP Bond (midsize)

More apropriate size for my wrist and it has become my favorite watch. Can't tell anything that you already don't know about it. Best seller diver from Omega, the design competes with the Rolex Submariner and Seiko Monster.

http://img27.exs.cx/img27/5313/waves.jpg

http://img22.exs.cx/img22/4186/omegawrist3.jpg

http://img74.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img74ℑ=omega2.jpg

http://img41.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img41&image...ge=omega-se.jpg

Universal Geneve automatic

Classic automatic movement, I'm impressed by its accuracy. 7sec/week spot on. Nice classic design and carefully made

http://img62.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img62&image...ge=UG_front.jpg

http://img74.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img74&image...UG_bracelet.jpg

http://img74.exs.cx/img74/1200/UG_back.jpg

Zeno Pilot classic midsize

Nice watch by Zeno, I gave it to my gf







so no more pics available. The acrylic crystal makes the dial very readable and the contrast stiching strap looks great. Didn't have time to test the accuracy.

Zeno is a family owned company located in Basel. Their watches are 100% Swiss made, case and movement.

(I accidentaly deleted the picture with the face







so I have only the back)

http://img74.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img74ℑ=zeno2.jpg

Timex triathlon

Used to be my swimming watch until the battery went off.

http://img53.exs.cx/img53/513/timex.jpg

I also own a PRS3 and a Tissot Seastar, my first automatic bought 7 yrs ago as a birthday present from me to myself when I became 18







, but I don't have any decent pictures yet.

That's it. Hope you enjoy my collection.


----------

